# What time is it?



## johnnycnc (Nov 26, 2006)

A few clocks from last year;funny thing,(8) more are still hanging
letting the lacquer cure;I got started on pens about the time I stopped on these.HMMM...now I see what happened!!
(lathe got in the way)[B)][:0]

1.)walnut,Q-sawn white oak, and makore accent strps,
nickel assortment,full inlay,buried flush under nitro,full fill.














2.)maple and purpleheart,cnc engraved,gold filled.full fill,
semi-gloss/satin finish.










AND THIS ONE; very hard to photograph,high gloss,sorry 'bout that!
My pride and joy of all my clocks,full fill,12-15 coats nitro,
hand rubbed and polished out.Purpleheart and lacewood.base is
purpleheart with maple.cnc engraved eagle design,gold filled.











Hey,Thanks for looking!
Comments welcome,but hey:these aint pens ya know!!!


----------



## gerryr (Nov 26, 2006)

They're all nice, but I can see why the last one is your favorite.  BTW, what is "nitro?"


----------



## Brent (Nov 27, 2006)

I think that i like the first one with the coins. might be just the thing a coin collector would be interested in.


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry about that;it's just
nitrocellulose lacquer.
The non-fancy,solvent-based kind.


> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />  BTW, what is "nitro?"


----------



## bob393 (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## smoky10 (Nov 27, 2006)

Beautiful clocks John, I like the last one best too.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 28, 2006)

fantastic work John love it.[]


----------



## rtgleck (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow... Great work there.   Very nice job.


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice clocks!  I love the last one.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice!


----------

